# 2011 Lonestar Motorcycle Rally



## jayger (Sep 29, 2011)

Last weekend we took our 03 28BHs on it’s madden voyage. We took it to the Lonestar rally in Galveston Tx. This was the first year that the city allowed RV camping on East Beach, which is a mile or so from the Strand (rally). There is no hook ups on the sand but I carried a generator and we where extremely comfortable, slept like a baby. I have a feeling we are going to enjoy out Outback for years to come.


----------



## typz2slo (Jul 31, 2009)

How did you attach the hitch to the back of the trailer? We are looking at building a new bumper with a reciever in the middle.


----------



## Bear25314 (Jul 12, 2011)

jayger said:


> Last weekend we took our 03 28BHs on it's madden voyage. We took it to the Lonestar rally in Galveston Tx. This was the first year that the city allowed RV camping on East Beach, which is a mile or so from the Strand (rally). There is no hook ups on the sand but I carried a generator and we where extremely comfortable, slept like a baby. I have a feeling we are going to enjoy out Outback for years to come.


We went to the Rally as well. We have been going every year and every year I say, "Next year we are bring the camper down here and staying the weekend". Props to ya man! I would need full hook ups though. You know of or can recommend any sites down there?


----------



## WYOCAMPER (Mar 28, 2007)

Jayger, sounds like the maiden voyage went off without a hitch. Let's see some pics of the bikes....


----------



## jayger (Sep 29, 2011)

Typz2slo, 
The previous owner had beefed up the bumper with some plate and welded on a receiver to the bumper and to be honest I don't trust it. The only reason I used it because A) it was a last moment trip and







I only double trailered 38miles. My plan is to add an adjustable hitch that bolts to the frame.

Bear25314,
I found quite a few RV parks with hookup's on the island using google. BUT if you want one you need to reserve is quick because they go fast. This year was the first time they let RV's on the Beach so there was only 30 or so there I have a feeling next year there will be more once word gets out. They even hand a suck truck come by and emptied my tanks for $20


----------



## typz2slo (Jul 31, 2009)

jayger we were thinking of cutting our stock bumper off and replacing it with a piece of 4" box tubing 3/16 or maybe even a 1/4" thick. The welds to the frame are pretty scary looking and sometimes I even wonder if the spare tire may be too much. We would extend the brackets that mount to the frame up to the slide and add a support from one side to the other. A receiver on the bottom for a trailer and one above to carry a bike rack would be nice as well.


----------



## jayger (Sep 29, 2011)

I'm going to buy this http://www.curtmfg.com/index.cfm?event=prodetail&id=49&categoryid=34 . Then cut of the current reciever thats welded under the bumper to make room for a reciever extension and weld that under the bumper. That will beef up the bumper and hitch.


----------

